# Underground Labs Mdiene 4mg tabs



## APG (Mar 10, 2005)

Has anyone used this product, whats the main diff compared to M1T its also double the price £22 compared to £10.99 for M1t anyone know why?


----------



## APG (Mar 29, 2005)

Can any one give me information on what this product is ive tried a google but nothing comes up?


----------



## Stu (Mar 29, 2005)

Yep used them didnt do alot for me but i didnt run it for a very long time, only 14days in total because i cut the cycle short. That was 4 days @ 8mg and 10 days @ 12mg. Next time i'm gonna run a longer cycle.

 MDien is good for cutting but its not a real mass builder. I noticed a moderate gain in strength, a bit of 'hardening' and a small loss in bodyfat. Didn't really shut me down at all.


----------



## APG (Mar 29, 2005)

cheers stu so if sides are not too bad then the gains wont be near as good if on M1t?  Do you know any websites with info on this product?


----------



## Stu (Mar 29, 2005)

> The chemically-structured 'little cousin' of Methyltrienolone, one of the most potent steroids ever developed, 'MethylDienolone,' which also goes by the names 'Methyldien' & it's true, structural designation 17a-methyl-17b-hydroxyestra-4,9(10)dien-3-one, is one of the newest & most misunderstood 17-alpha-alkylated (i.e. 'methylated') androgens to have recently emerged in the PH/AAS market as of late.
> 
> Little true data exists concerning the use of methyldienolone in humans, and-- at the moment I am writing this article-- user feedback concerning the compound simply does not exist to any significant degree. To my knowledge, at present, I am one of only a half-dozen individuals in the United States to have used methyldienolone in a cycle. Thus, for the purposes of this piece, I will be relying more on my own individual experiences/observations with the compound, rather than lab assays & its presumed anabolic:androgenic activity ratio.
> 
> ...


 quite a dated article ,the initial dose recommendation was way to low. 10-20mg should yeild fairly good results

 it can't really be compared to M1t they serve too different purposes M1t is a bulking tool where as  MDien is good cutting. Most users report a feeling of 'hardness' and definition accompanied with a lower bf%. If you want something with good gains and low sides superdrol is the way to go. If discount supplements price tag is too high i can show you a way to get it a little cheaper (pm me).


----------



## APG (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks will have a think about it


----------

